# OCD-ni: Mini Cooper S on Hydraulics Fast Car feature car.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello again and thanks for taking time to check out another write up from OCD-hq at Orchard Autocare. This is one of 11 cars we prepped for this year's Dubshed show earlier in the year After our success last year, we were keen to see how things panned out with us scooping some of the most photographed and talked about cars at the show. including this Mini that was pretty popular over the interweb. After bagging several magazine features. The car is a Mini Cooper running quite a few JCW parts giving a fruity boost to performance and to top ot off a half cage bride seats and one of John Peden's famous hydraulic suspension set ups. Due to time constraints and delays thanks to the car being snowed in half way up a mountain it was booked in for an enhancement in preparation for the show and a Fast Car photo shoot!

On arrival the car was generally in god condition but being on holiday in several engineering facilities was absolutely covered in fallout. so the usual Orchard Autocare wash routine was used:

Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean at 50:1 dilution (none of this 10:1 nonsense)
Wheel Cleanse for wheels
Cotton Candy Snow Foam
2 bucket method with Bramley Bubble bath Shampoo.





Next up was a good Iron Cleanse to remove the fallout which was even bonded to the glass!!!























After Tar Cleanse proving that it is the best tar remover on the market who needs to wipe when it simply washes off!




Once in the car was taped off and was corrected using Maguire's Microfiber correction system then refined using Orchard Autocare's new Perfection Polish to get the finish spot on. here are the during shots.

















Once finished the car was Cleansed using Luminos which we use to remove all fillers and polishing oils leaving a perfectly clean surface for Orchard Autocare's Speed Seal and Perfection to bond to! Tyres were dressed with Glitz tyre dressing and trims were dressed with Speed Seal as was the engine bay!













































And for a pretty cool video that was made by I Love Bass!!

http://www.ilovebass.co.uk/article/303/niall-odowds-mini-cooper-s-video/

Big thanks to all for the use of the after pictures. Hope you enjoyed the write up and as always all C&C welcome!

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cracking job mate!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice work and a great r53


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats stunning! I know people are going to slate the lowness of this car but dont forget its a show car people and it doesnt drive around like that ha

Sick job on the detail mate, awesome job as always!!

How good is the tar remover? i need to stock up and im debating either this stuff or the famous tardis.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Now that is low!!! :car: :argie:


Brilliant job, and atleast the air gives you better access to the arches...... lol:lol:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

I watched the video of this on I love bass sweet ass car for a lady.  

Great work mate 

Callum


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Top job! Why you used Preclean before Cotton Candy? Was car that dirty?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :argie: Like the look of Tar Cleanse... :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great work. Not a fan of the car but your work looks fantastic.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice work on the mini.Lovely car...I sware it has total contact with the ground..hehe


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cant believe how good that car looks, fantastic work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

636 said:


> Cracking job mate!


May thanks.



k10lbe said:


> Nice work and a great r53


cheers I have to admit I think it looks amazing as well!



Matty12345 said:


> Thats stunning! I know people are going to slate the lowness of this car but dont forget its a show car people and it doesnt drive around like that ha
> 
> Sick job on the detail mate, awesome job as always!!
> 
> How good is the tar remover? i need to stock up and im debating either this stuff or the famous tardis.


Cheers Matty. It is a car to cause a divide thats for sure but teh owner does what he loves and usually he is spot on!

Love Tar Cleanse as it clings you use a lot less and you will also see small microscopic bits appearing., It ilso emulsifies in water so its driveway safe!



Mr Gurn said:


> Now that is low!!! :car: :argie:
> 
> Brilliant job, and atleast the air gives you better access to the arches...... lol:lol:


Every car should have hydraulics makes my job soo much easier lol



Spotless Detailing said:


> I watched the video of this on I love bass sweet ass car for a lady.
> 
> Great work mate
> 
> Callum


Cheers Callum is a good video too.



sm81 said:


> Top job! Why you used Preclean before Cotton Candy? Was car that dirty?


I used it for the arches and also there was a bit of green round teh windows. Our Preclean has a bacterial enzyme added that will kill this off so stop t from returning.



AGRE said:


> Great work :argie: Like the look of Tar Cleanse... :thumb:


You need some!



Puntoboy said:


> Great work. Not a fan of the car but your work looks fantastic.


many thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

StamGreek said:


> very nice work on the mini.Lovely car...I sware it has total contact with the ground..hehe


IT is totally on the floor teh 4 jacking points are on the ground



ravi811 said:


> Cant believe how good that car looks, fantastic work!


many thanks


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Spotless Detailing said:


> I watched the video of this on I love bass sweet ass car for a lady.
> 
> Great work mate
> 
> Callum


Not her car it's his mrs driving it in the video


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Was just about to order the Tar remover and citrus pre clean then saw the postage, cant be dealing with that sorry lol


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning work! I love this car and seen it on instagram and seen the fast car feature and nice to know it was looked after in safe hands.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great finish on that Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Matty12345 said:


> Was just about to order the Tar remover and citrus pre clean then saw the postage, cant be dealing with that sorry lol


my hands are tied with postage at present but working on it...


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Looks great - like the cage!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Offset Detailing said:


> Looks great - like the cage!


It was well made and really suited her thats for sure.


----------

